

Writing a webserver in pure PHP - potato_on_cat
http://station.clancats.com/writing-a-webserver-in-pure-php/

======
__Joker
Curious : Why PHP can't handle long running processes ?

~~~
potato_on_cat
It absolutely can. I just think you gonna run into some memory leaks or other
problems, I just don't trust PHP yet handling stable long running processes.
But please correct if im wrong would love to read some experiences with that
topic :)

~~~
cabirum
Prior to 5.3 (really long time ago), GC could not collect self-referencing
objects. [http://php.net/manual/en/features.gc.performance-
considerati...](http://php.net/manual/en/features.gc.performance-
considerations.php)

After circular-reference cleanup has been implemented, php should work no
different than any ohter GC language. I personally had some scrapers running
for days with no issues.

------
cabirum
why not php -S 127.0.0.1:8000 someentrypoint.php ?

~~~
potato_on_cat
Because I try to explain how a Webserver works for beginners. Building one in
the language people are familier with is in my point of view the easiest way
:)

